# New Lure



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi guys I make my own lures and wanted to share my newest one. Haven’t seen many shrimp hard baits. They are weighted to sink very slowly vertical and when twitched thee have a really nice action. Have actually caught a few trout and reds, even a nice largemouth on the first trip out fishing them.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Get ready to start taking orders!


----------



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

Lookin good! Would love to put one of these in the arsenal.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Damn! Those are too pretty to fish with! Bravo, bravo.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Those are awesome man! If it was worth your time to sell them I bet a lot of people would buy them!


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks!
Never sold one, just give them to friends and fish them myself . I do it for the fun of it. I make many different types for Stripers and Large mouth and quite a few Menhaden copies for the specks and reds. I plan on making a few more of the shrimp lures in the next fer days.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

ill buy one if interested or trade.catchumup.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

specktackler57 said:


> ill buy one if interested or trade.catchumup.


May do that I will let you know when I have a few ready


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Those things look beautiful and professional! Hats off to you my man, keep up the good work!


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Those do look very nice.
I would buy one also.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I love making wood lures but suck at painting, those are beautiful. Do you do the painting? If I got some lures done could I convince you $$ to paint them for me??


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

startzc said:


> I love making wood lures but suck at painting, those are beautiful. Do you do the painting? If I got some lures done could I convince you $$ to paint them for me??


Sure I can do that for ya


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Hey, you said you make striper lures and menhaden lures. Can you post pictures of some other them? I might be interested also.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

here are a few I have made in the last few months. Not really selling any but may be willing to part with a few


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

If you decide to sell those hard shrimp lures I'll take 5. Those look fantastic, you do great work.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Those are works of art. I'd feel bad putting one in salt water!


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Those are some excellent looking lures.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks guys, I created an album in my profile page and put a few other pics in there if y'all want to check them out. I don't want everyone to think I posted in the wrong forum to try and sell some lures. I spend a lot of time doing this and never get the opportunity to share. Hope y'all like them


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

gastonfish said:


> Thanks guys, I created an album in my profile page and put a few other pics in there if y'all want to check them out. I don't want everyone to think I posted in the wrong forum to try and sell some lures. I spend a lot of time doing this and never get the opportunity to share. Hope y'all like them


:thumbup:Good Job Gastonfish:yes: The look nice and you keep on sharing


----------



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll throw my name in the hat for a couple! Those are awesome.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 4, 2008)

You have a gift for sure, thanks for sharing. I would also be interested if you wanted to part with a few.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Those menhaden lures look spot on, have they been productive?


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd be interested in a shrimp one also
Those are pretty impressive, I know a few people that can do the painting but nobody that makes and paints them


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Those menhaden lures look spot on, have they been productive?


Yes, they are my favorite lure for specks. I have caught quite a few largemouth in the rivers also. Only been building for a few months so really haven't got to fish them as much as I would like. They are really fun to fish


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

andrethegiant said:


> I'd be interested in a shrimp one also
> Those are pretty impressive, I know a few people that can do the painting but nobody that makes and paints them


Thanks will keep you in mind. I am actually building a few now


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Wow, those lures look amazing.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Sweet! I make trolling lues myself, always great to see hand crafted work on the forum!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

gastonfish, looks awesome not to mention it looks like art work. Best looking lure I have ever seen.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks! Glad y'all like them


----------

